# Autotrail Cheyenne 630 drop-down tv/freeview



## lib

Please can anyone help.
I have just bought an Autotrail Cheyenne 630 (2005 model)with a drop-down tv/dvd/reverse camera. This doesnt work properly. I can get the dvd to work with sound and picture, but the tv only gets sound but no picture.
Can anyone please tell me if some of the wires may be missing or what I am doing wrong.

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Have you turned the control knob to the correct position.

TV or DVD
If like my 2005 632 the sound comes from the radio set at AUX

I got fed up squining at the small screen and purchased a tv with dvd player installed. I use a sat dish as the so called wonder ariel is rubbish




Dave p


----------



## peribro

If it's not what Dave suggests then I would guess that the video out cable needs pushing back in to the TV tuner.


----------



## YamiRen

*Autotrail Miami - same problem!*

We are new to MH'ing and have just purchased a 2007 Autotrail Miami with exactly the same problem! Not bought private and they have to sort everything out, so, as soon as fixed I shall find out how they did it and post on here.


----------



## mickyloo

My Cheyenne 630 is a 2008 so the layout might be different and you need the right info for your model year. Go to Autotrail website and select downloads where you will find handbooks covering your year. My Dealer spent about an hour explaining the workings of the Cheyenne.


----------



## lib

*Re: Autotrail Miami - same problem!*



YamiRen said:


> We are new to MH'ing and have just purchased a 2007 Autotrail Miami with exactly the same problem! Not bought private and they have to sort everything out, so, as soon as fixed I shall find out how they did it and post on here.


Would really appreciate that. We bought from Marquis Poole who flatly refuse to put it right as it is a second hand van. I know they cant say that but they have us over a barrel as we stupidly bought it at the other end of the country from where we live. ( At the time we were doing the deal they told us we would be able to have things put right at Preston, but thats gone out of the window now.)


----------



## path

We had this problem but eventually got it working. Have you managed to get into the menu page. If you have and tuned it in you will not have a picture on some of the channels. We thought ours wasn't working because a channel with no picture was there.Just flick through the channels and eventually you will get a picture.(hopefully!!)

PS there doesn't appear to be a handbook explaining the TV.


----------



## YamiRen

*TV/Sound Problems*

I don't know if you've got the problem sorted yet but Salop Leisure stripped out the system and changed the white/red/yellow 3 plug lead that goes into the control panel by the main control unit.
Once this was done they had picture but no sound and then discovered that the fitted radio/cd/dvd player did not have AUX selected as one of the inputs. This took a while to input due to the handbook not saying that you have to press and hold down the "Select" button until "menu" is displayed and then use the left and right arrow selects on the large round button! All is now working fine!
Rgds
YamiRen


----------



## sebthegecko

*Re: TV/Sound Problems*



YamiRen said:


> I don't know if you've got the problem sorted yet but Salop Leisure stripped out the system and changed the white/red/yellow 3 plug lead that goes into the control panel by the main control unit.
> Once this was done they had picture but no sound and then discovered that the fitted radio/cd/dvd player did not have AUX selected as one of the inputs. This took a while to input due to the handbook not saying that you have to press and hold down the "Select" button until "menu" is displayed and then use the left and right arrow selects on the large round button! All is now working fine!
> Rgds
> YamiRen


I seem to have this no sound problem on my 05 autotrial scout, it has the Centurion cendvdlfm1 radiod/dvd, It works on radio dvd but no sound on freeview (good piture) is the process discribed done the radio handset or on the drop down monitor?

It was working awhile ago, but not now


----------



## tonka

The audio signal on some of these models come from the Freeview receiver, into the 3 way switcher, cable down to the back of the radio and then into a "FM transmitter" that produces a radio signal that is tuned in on the radio...
The FM transmitter is very often overlooked and everyone is looking for an audio cable that plugs straight into the radio.....

The 3 way switch are very cheaply made and can easily fail. 

I would start with the switch and ensure the leads are making a good connection, try swopping the inputs around. You may have a spare set of input sockets.


----------



## sebthegecko

tonka said:


> The audio signal on some of these models come from the Freeview receiver, into the 3 way switcher, cable down to the back of the radio and then into a "FM transmitter" that produces a radio signal that is tuned in on the radio...
> The FM transmitter is very often overlooked and everyone is looking for an audio cable that plugs straight into the radio.....
> 
> The 3 way switch are very cheaply made and can easily fail.
> 
> I would start with the switch and ensure the leads are making a good connection, try swopping the inputs around. You may have a spare set of input sockets.


I bought a strait female coupler and by by passed the switch, I still had both the power buttons "on" but it made no differance, the next stage is to pull the radio and check that end.

Do you know if the modulator is in where the radio sits, I cant seem to work out were it is from the wireing diagram?

I hopefully uploaded this

added: Ive just noticed my TA light on the radio is not ON, it has to be on to change to aux input, nothing seems to switch it ON can somebody have a look at theirs and tell me which radio button switchs it on/off?


----------

